# Oxford, Conn; USA - 4 Newfies attack & maul a Lab; Lab dies within 12-hrs



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Owner of Dogs That Killed Smaller Black Lab Arrested in Oxford - Oxford, CT Patch

the owner[s?] of the Newfies bred them & sold the pups; there are 2 litters on the ground now, 
& the 2 dams are in Animal Control custody, quarantined. 
Owner of Mauled Black Lab Talks to News 8 - Oxford, CT Patch

this attack on the Lab was only the latest in a long string of complaints; the dogs ran at large, 
menaced people & other dogs, etc. Read the comments for more insight.

Jackson's Cove Park Closed Following Dog Mauling - Oxford, CT Patch 
the park closed for 2-days, then re-opened; the 20-YO owner of the Lab was bitten & must take rabies 
post-exposure shots, as the Newf-OWNER refuse to admit whether the dogs in custody are theirs?!, 
nor will they give the dog's current rabies-status re their rabies-vaccination. 

Jackson's Cove Park Opened Today Following Dog Incident - Oxford, CT Patch 
forcing someone to go thru at least 3 painful intramuscular shots, which in the USA co$t over $300 each, 
*& which are not needed if the dog is current*, is truly vicious behavior, even beyond the dogs' aggro. 
shame on this breeder. :thumbdown:

here's the breeder's advertising website: 
Lakeside Newfoundlands, OXFORD CT 64781

note the address - evidently because they LIVE on the road to the park, they use it as if it's their property, 
letting their dogs run off-leash & ignoring police complaints. 3 puppy-buyers had complaints:



> _ Run the other way -
> We have a wonderful Newf. we love her. The breeder is horrible.
> 
> We sent the spay paperwork to her so that we could get her limited registration papers & have been ignored.
> ...


----------



## fionaanderson (Mar 22, 2012)

I bought a newfie from Lakeside 3 years ago & he just dropped dead of a heart attack 2 days ago. I was assured he was completely guaranteed against health issues, and i paid top dollar for him. My whole family is devastated. I just spoke to a reputable breeder (always check with the association) and she knew of this woman & was not surprised at our Chewy's death. We have just lost the sweetest member of our family as a baby, and my childrens' pain is on this woman's head.


----------



## kenrichatkins (Apr 17, 2012)

That was so sad..


----------

